# Hilton Grand Vacations at The Crane



## holdaer (Sep 10, 2018)

It's official.  HGVC purchased interest in The Crane.

https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...on-Grand-Vacations-Announces-Caribbean-Resort


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 10, 2018)

Wow. Thanks for posting! That's a great addition for HGVC.


----------



## Panina (Sep 10, 2018)

Finally.  I was in Barbados years ago, where visually it was not my favorite Island, it was the friendliness.  The people living there were so nice, you felt like you were part of the culture.   I am sure it has changed so much over the years like the other islands have.  Looking forward to going to an hgvc in Barbados.


----------



## magmue (Sep 10, 2018)

> Sales are planned to start in the fourth quarter of 2018, and HGV Club Membership occupancy is expected to begin in January 2019.


Speedy timeline!


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 10, 2018)

magmue said:


> Speedy timeline!



They are buying existing villas that are already pretty nice, so I doubt they plan to do very extensive upgrades. They'll want some HGVC branding items and things like that, but it won't be like the Waikoloa hotel conversion where they're blowing out walls to combine hotel rooms and putting in kitchens.

I bet the critical path item is getting a sales force hired/set up.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 10, 2018)

Arrg! At first confused the *Crane* with the *Quin* in NYC.  

Nice to see an addition in a new location. Hope it is not bHC as this would be next to impossible to schedule from the west coast at 44 days.


----------



## audirt (Sep 10, 2018)

I can't see where a bHC is practical.  The odds of us ever staying there are basically zero unless it's a traditional HGVC property.  People traveling to the Caribbean make those plans more than 45 days in advance.  It's not like New York where there are a ton of rooms for rent and you can roll the dice on getting into W57th.


----------



## jsparents (Sep 10, 2018)

It will be interesting to see what HGVC does with some of these existing units. 

2/2 with rooftop pool at 2700 square feet and a 3/4 with a plunge pool at 4000 square feet.

https://www.thecrane.com/accommodations/ocean-view/two-bedroom-deluxe-penthouse-with-rooftop-pool/

https://www.thecrane.com/accommodations/ocean-view/three-bedroom-penthouse-suite-with-plunge-pool/

Either way a win for owners.  Hopefully more will follow.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 10, 2018)

I believe that they are only buying a portion of the property similar to Elara or Whaler's Village where there are other owners on the property who either own condos or timeshares with another company.

Do you think this will be considered an affiliate?

These plunge units are spectacular. It would be nice if some of these units were included, however I shudder to think of the points required... but still very excited about this addition.


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 10, 2018)

Will this be part of the new "club" or part of the original system. . With 9 month windows etc.  And reasonable points redemption needs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 10, 2018)

It doesn't sound like bHC per the statement below.

_The timeshare weeks that will be available to HGV owners and guests will be branded “*Hilton Grand Vacations at The Crane.*”_

However, I anticipate that the points would be similar to GI or Ocean Tower.  Time to _"resale up"_ and buy some more points!


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 10, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> It doesn't sound like bHC per the statement below.
> 
> _The timeshare weeks that will be available to HGV owners and guests will be branded “*Hilton Grand Vacations at The Crane.*”_
> 
> However, I anticipate that the points would be similar to GI or Ocean Tower.  Time to _"resale up"_ and buy some more points!


Perhaps.... still more resorts is better for the program. .and if they keep going at this pace I think by the end of next year there will be another 8 to 10 destinations in the portfolio...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75 (Sep 10, 2018)

This wording, "and HGV Club Membership occupancy is expected to begin in January 2019." to me implies that it will be part of HGVC not bHC.



Jason245 said:


> if they keep going at this pace I think by the end of next year there will be another 8 to 10 destinations in the portfolio.



Wow, you are optimistic, but I would like that for sure..


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 10, 2018)

There is pressure for them to expand in light of the Marriott/ILG merger that just completed. MVC now has the largest portfolio of locations (including Westin and HRC which expanded the MVC system to St. John, Bahamas/Atlantis, Key West, Steamboat, Mexico, and significantly expanded their dominance in Maui and Kauai).

So to avoid becoming a takeover target, HGVC needs to up their game to new locations.  In terms of 4+ star, hotel-branded timeshares, MVC, HGVC and Disney are now the only games in town. Disney will continue in their niche. Buyers are now evaluating MVC vs. HGVC.


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 10, 2018)

Great job HGVC! This is a terrific addition to the club.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 10, 2018)

There'll prolly be a period of exclusive buyer-use before club bookings are allowed.
I'm pretty much booked up for 2019 anyway - trips to Yellowstone & Outer Banks*.
... But I'll certainly be "all ears" to hear when the club window opens.

-------------------------
_*If it's still there after Florence hits.

._


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 10, 2018)

I have stayed at the Crane many times.  This indeed is a good choice.  The units with the private pools are awesome.  However they have regular units, plunge pool units, 28' ground floor pool units, and now these roof top pool units.  

I am assuming that there will be a variety of point levels available.


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 10, 2018)

I hope they will get the number of points right and not make the regular owners feel like they actually cannot vacation there because it is too expensive.


----------



## GregT (Sep 10, 2018)

This is a fantastic addition!  I've tracked this property for years and will definitely stay there -- good work HGVC and we should prepare ourselves for some sobering point requirements.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## GT75 (Sep 10, 2018)

GregT said:


> we should prepare ourselves for some sobering point requirements.



I am thinking the same thing.


----------



## GregT (Sep 10, 2018)

All,

If you will tolerate some broad assumptions (that are not rooted in fact), then I think HGVC has acquired a good footprint at the Crane.

We know that HGVC is buying $54.6M of inventory (because the press release says that).   Marriott has a development margin of ~20%, so *if *HGVC has the same development margin, they are buying $273M of retail inventory (based on its sales value).

Another IF:   If HGVC will have an average sales price of $50K per unit, then they are acquiring ~5,500 weeks to sell.   Platinum weeks will sell for more, Gold weeks will sell for less, Silver weeks will be cheap.

If they are acquiring 5,500 weeks to sell, that's 100 units per week.    That's alot.

I know there were a couple of properties (Residences at the Crane?   The Crane Resort)?   Could they have acquired a number of whole units that are now being sold as timeshares?

I don't know -- but $54M of inventory being acquired is a substantial sum.   I welcome comments of others and hope this is remotely in the ballpark.

Best,

Greg


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 10, 2018)

I’m just wondering how they’re going to generate tours. I’ve never been to Barbados. Does it get that much tourist traffic?

I’m sure there will be a conversion program for existing owners. That might be an attractive option for people who have owned for a long time and are tired of the same old same old.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks @GregT for taking a stab at this. 

I am not sure what $54.6 M exactly translates to. However here's my back-of-the envelope _*SWAG *to provide _an outside-in market priced view to compare to the cost based scenario in order to give us a range to work with.

A quick perusal of market pricing for the condos for sale at Crane puts them at $600 - $1.1 mil. so the *avg condo sales price is $850k*. However, we can assume that HGVC received a bulk discount so let's say they got them for an avg of 15% off or $723k

$54.6 M divided by $723k avg condo price = *75 units*

75 condo units * 52 weeks = *3900 intervals to sell*

3900 intervals * $60,000* avg sale per unit =  *$234M Gross Sales

Bottom line: *Combining with Greg's analysis, there will be approximately 75 - 100 condo units per week if prices are $50 - $60k. If average condo prices HGVC purchased are higher end e.g. $1M** then there are about 54 units per week.

_*Unlike some affiliate properties where there are only a limited number of units, Crane will have  a decent number of units which will enable good availability for HGVC members.*_

* The average retail sales price could be higher given pricing at Ocean Tower is over $100k

**The average condo sales price could also be higher than above because the developer may have sold a higher proportion of higher priced, hard-to-sell condos thus raising the average (but giving HGVC a significant discount to close out their interest and move onto the next project.)


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 10, 2018)

FWIW...Just realized that Barbados is not in the Hurricane belt (Aruba too). This will make it a lot easier to sell units and keep the property occupied in the off season.

Kudo's to HGVC for moving forward on this excellent addition.


----------



## audirt (Sep 10, 2018)

Man I hope this winds up being a good thing for members.  The beaches in Barbados are 2nd only to the Bahamas in terms of beauty.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 10, 2018)

It will be interesting to see what exactly is available 

From the old TripAdvisor thread (link)

*Feb 17, 2017*
_I was at the meeting where the owner of The Crane, Paul Doyle made the announcement. He is in negotiations with Hilton Grand Vacations, which is Hilton's timeshare company, to buy all of the unsold units (which Doyle still owns). They represent about 1/3 of the total units and are primarily in the low season. This is expected to happen in the very near future. There will be two separate companies and it will still be managed by The Crane._
*
Feb 19, 2017*
_I have been asked to post the following by NYSbeachgirl, a regular on this Forum, who is having a problem with the system.

"It looks like the negotiations will go through. Hilton Grand Vacations (HGV) wanted the deal completed in the first quarter of this year, but Paul Doyle said there are too many details to resolve for it to happen that quickly. They want to buy all the unsold units in all but buildings 1 & 2 (I also heard, but not from Doyle, possibly not the ones in the middle of 5). Apparently, there were 20 people from the Hilton walking around with clipboards. They were told not to say anything yet. I was told that one of them said something to an owner or owners and Paul Doyle felt he needed to make an announcement, which he did on Jan.31st. There was a very large turnout at the meeting and lots of questions. Doyle made it clear that decisions are made by the shareholders and that he is the only shareholder._​


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Sep 10, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> It will be interesting to see what exactly is available
> 
> From the old TripAdvisor thread (link)
> 
> ...



I saw that same information when I googled “HGVC” and “The Crane”. February 2017?  I wonder why it took 1.5years.  I also wonder how they’re going to work out the deeds. Will an Independent British Commonwealth allow noncitizen ownership in perpetuity or would it be an RTU type purchase?

I agree with the above posters that this is a fabulous addition and I really like the moves that HGVC have been making of late.

Sean


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 10, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> _They represent about 1/3 of the total units and are primarily in the low season. This is expected to happen in the very near future. There will be two separate companies and it will still be managed by The Crane._
> ​


_I am not exactly excited about the "primarily in the low season" part. But i assume that owners there will be invited to join the club. _


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 10, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> I saw that same information when I goggled “HGVC” and “The Crane”. February 2017?  I wonder why it took 1.5years.  I also wonder how they’re going to work out the deeds. Will an Independent British Commonwealth allow noncitizen ownership in perpetuity or would it be an RTU type purchase?
> 
> I agree with the above posters that this is a fabulous addition and I really like the moves that HGVC have been making of late.
> 
> Sean


I looked up listings for this resort, they are RTU


----------



## dayooper (Sep 10, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> _I am not exactly excited about the "primarily in the low season" part. But i assume that owners there will be invited to join the club. _



I saw that too. That doesn’t sound like HGVC to buy just low seasons.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 10, 2018)

The Crane's existing owners, even if given the option of joining,
may not be too happy to share their digs with HGVC members.
Now they'll be awash with self-important, annoying HGVC peep.
... Too bad, so sad.

.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 11, 2018)

Update...TripAdvisor thread has a link to a new Barbados article this morning 

From https://barbadostoday.bb/2018/09/11/multi-million-dollar-deal/

_...Making the announcement on Monday during a media conference at Government Headquarters, owner of the Crane Resort Paul Doyle said it took about two-and-a-half years to complete negotiations and cement the arrangement.

He gave the assurance that Millennium Investment Ltd would remain the owner of the Crane, while adhering to HGV’s brand standard.

Under the agreement the Crane will be subjected to a quality score each month.

“We have made a sale transaction where they purchase timeshare inventory from the Crane. The transaction value is US$54 million. So, it is a significant transaction and that is just phase one,” said Doyle, who pointed out that the deal consisted of two phases.

“They are calling it ‘Hilton Grand Vacations at the Crane’. So what this does it really *allow us to be full year-round. It is quite an opportunity for us. It takes the seasonality out of the business*,” he said.

*Under phase one of the agreement HGV will acquire one, two and three-bedroom suits timeshare inventory from Millennium Investment Ltd over a 28-months to three-year period.*

Sales are scheduled to start by next month, and HGV Club Membership occupancy is expected to begin early next year._

_*Though not giving details of the level of planned investment for phase two, Doyle said that phase would see HGV purchasing “new built inventory” or about 120 units, which he said was more than phase one.*

“An investment like that does demonstrate confidence in Barbados and that confidence is something that we all need at this time. So the timing of this is very important for growth in the Crane as a company and for Barbados,” said Doyle.

He said the partnership would allow the Crane, which is already in the timeshare business, to open more restaurants, offer more variety, and “dramatically” accelerate its growth.



...“As important as phase one is we are equally looking forward to phase two because phase two is about building new product and ensuring that new product can be sold, bringing additional value to the country and additional jobs and additional foreign exchange. So we really are very happy,” she said._​


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Sep 11, 2018)

Yay!!  This is a development we will be following very closely.  We have visited the Crane Resort and it is a very nice development.  We have vacationed in Barbados several times and it is one of our favourite Caribbean islands.  It has consistent, sunny weather and it is south of the normal hurricane path.  We may ultimately be interested in buying there, but will have to wait to see the details.  Really pleased to see this investment in the Caribbean, particularly if it is part of the regular HGVC Club.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 11, 2018)

dayooper said:


> I saw that too. That doesn’t sound like HGVC to buy just low seasons.



If there is NEW builds and new phases, it will not just be low season.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 11, 2018)

audirt said:


> Man I hope this winds up being a good thing for members.  The beaches in Barbados are 2nd only to the Bahamas in terms of beauty.



Can't wait. I have been to the Virgin Islands and thought St. John had the most beautiful beaches in the world.

How is Barbados in terms of safety and being able to venture out?  We were taken aback by the crime and poverty on St. Croix and St. Thomas. However that was 25 years ago so perhaps this has changed.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Sep 11, 2018)

Barbados generally is a very safe island.  It's not that crime doesn't exist, but we have been all over the island and always felt welcomed and safe.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 11, 2018)

Took a look at The Crane on Trip Advisor and that looks like a very beautiful resort. Very excited to see what HGVC does with their units!


----------



## GT75 (Sep 11, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Very excited to see what HGVC does with their units!



From the pictures which I saw, I don't think that HGVC needs to do anything.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 11, 2018)

GT75 said:


> From the pictures which I saw, I don't think that HGVC needs to do anything.



They look amazing, don’t they.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 11, 2018)

FWIW... found this building map on Pinterest. Looks like buildings 1,2,5 are closest to the ocean and may not be in the deal.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/52305...s&_branch_match_id=568227788667411153#details


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 11, 2018)

I also came across this map and photo yesterday


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 11, 2018)

i've stayed in Building 2 or 3 and Building 5.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 11, 2018)

How was the air conditioning, water pressure and mosquitoes during your stays?
They seem to be the highest complaint on TripAdvisor.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 11, 2018)

That is because they used the poor water cooled method of AC, not a real AC.  They have more of a problem in Building 1 and 2.  Don't know if it impacts 3.  The units they put in were undersized for the units, plus I feel that the water method just leaves air moist not really that cool, so humid not really cool air is not great.  But I have been there when the breezes were blowing and it was just fine.   I think they put real ACs in later or fixed the problem, as I don't remember building 5 being and issue.


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm just glad that it's not Las Vegas or Hawaii.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 12, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> I'm just glad that it's not Las Vegas or Hawaii.



I recently had to same problem at Wyndham Sea Cliffs, as it is also a water cooled system.  Could not get room below 77F and it was humid too.


----------



## GregT (Sep 12, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> I also came across this map and photo yesterday
> 
> View attachment 8209
> 
> ...



I am speculating that most of the inventory purchased is for the Residences in the Park(big circle in the middle).  I think these are 2BR and 3BR units that were recently constructed (2017?) and there appears to be ample space for further expansion.   

This would explain how HGVC was able to acquire whole units, plus the ability to buy another 120 units in the next phase. 

Perhaps the 1BRs are the unsold units from the original phases (with scattered 2BRs and 3BRs too) with most inventory being in the Crane Circle (my term).

Irrespective, I remain thrilled to have access to this property, which I have tracked for years and understood to be one of the more elusive trades.

I would further speculate that it will be like Hokulani, where there is an extended Home Resort Reservation period (6 months) before they open for Club Resorts at Grand Islander-like point requirements.

Will be interesting to see.   Thanks for posting this Phyllis, I looked for a map yesterday and could only find satellite pictures.

Best,

Greg


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 12, 2018)

GregT said:


> I am speculating that most of the inventory purchased is for the Residences in the Park(big circle in the middle).  I think these are 2BR and 3BR units that were recently constructed (2017?) and there appears to be ample space for further expansion.
> 
> This would explain how HGVC was able to acquire whole units, plus the ability to buy another 120 units in the next phase.
> 
> Perhaps the 1BRs are the unsold units from the original phases (with scattered 2BRs and 3BRs too) with most inventory being in the Crane Circle (my term).



what you are saying makes sense. All the units in the big circle are resort view though so i do hope that they will invite current owners to HGVC.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 12, 2018)

Have to admit Barbados was not really on my radar for a vacation destination.  But will definitely do some research, this is an exciting new location.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 12, 2018)

Although I prefer ocean view, a plunge pool would be new and different.

Agree that Barbados was not on our radar also. One benefit of timesharing is trying new locations. Portugal and the new Japan HGVCs are on our bucket list too. I also like that unlike exchanging you are not required to spend an entire week and have some control over unit type and view.


----------



## hurnik (Sep 12, 2018)

Hopefully it'll work out well with a "decent" reservation window of at least 6+ months.  Given that airfare (for me) needs to be booked that far in advance (for some reason the ticket prices go up around the 6 month mark).  It'll be just in time for about 2021 that it may be on my radar, LOL!

I'd looked earlier, but RCI had nothing (this was a few years ago on "short" notice) and I think SFX had one that was semi-decent, but we ended up going to Playa del Carmen instead.  Airfare was a LOT cheaper.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 12, 2018)

Airfare will be a factor. Southwest does not appear to fly there.


----------



## Wgk101 (Sep 12, 2018)

I looked at airlines also and it looks like American and jet blue service them


----------



## GregT (Sep 12, 2018)

All,

Here is a link to the Residences in the Park (Crane Circle) which has 1BR and 2BRs apparently.

https://www.thecrane.com/ownership/the-residences/residences-in-the-park/

Here is a link to the Residences at the Crane (older development, partially sold) which as 2BR and 3BRs apparently.

https://www.thecrane.com/ownership/the-residences/the-crane-private-residences/

Here is a general link to Accommodations, which appears to be primarily of the original units.   This appears to be a property more in line with a Ritz Carlton. 

https://www.thecrane.com/accommodations/

The Resort....

https://www.thecrane.com/the-resort/

A good video is on:

www.thecrane.com


Interesting to see and that means that there should be good availability of 1BR units, since they are in the newly built phase.

Best,

Greg


----------



## jsparents (Nov 2, 2018)

jsparents said:


> It will be interesting to see what HGVC does with some of these existing units.
> 
> 2/2 with rooftop pool at 2700 square feet and a 3/4 with a plunge pool at 4000 square feet.
> 
> ...



Looks like these types of rooms will be available. HGVC website lists the room types, but no points chart.  Now I wonder what point structure these units will follow.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 2, 2018)

I have travelled to St Vincent and the Grenadines about 4 times.  One of the easier ways to get there is through Barbados.  Flying to St Vincent and taking a ferry is just too time consuming. 

So I have added on stays in Barbados to accommodate this, staying at the Crane each time.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 4, 2018)

jsparents said:


> Looks like these types of rooms will be available. HGVC website lists the room types, but no points chart.  Now I wonder what point structure these units will follow.



Wow!  Some of those room types sound amazing with private pools etc.


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 4, 2018)

Could someone post the list of types for those of us who don't have HGVC and are jealously watching developments?


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 4, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> Could someone post the list of types for those of us who don't have HGVC and are jealously watching developments?



You can find the room descriptions on the HGVC website on the resort page
https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort/barbados/hilton-grand-vacations-at-the-crane/


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 4, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> You can find the room descriptions on the HGVC website on the resort page
> https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort/barbados/hilton-grand-vacations-at-the-crane/


Thanks very much!


----------



## dayooper (Nov 4, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> You can find the room descriptions on the HGVC website on the resort page
> https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort/barbados/hilton-grand-vacations-at-the-crane/



Just waiting to see what the point values will be for the rooms. Expecting to see high Hawaii like points. Even if there are high points, this is still a place my wife and I are excited to go to.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 4, 2018)

I would guess that these would be GI or GW or higher point levels.  I am waiting to see.


----------



## zerocylinders (Dec 11, 2018)

I haven't seen anyone else update this thread so thought I would add some specifics, as we just closed on the Platinum 2 bedroom / 3 bath with 28 foot pool  Specifics:

Developer price: 110k
Points: 19200
Maintenance fees: 3,314.27 (2019 projected)
Status: in construction, expected completion fall 2019

Any questions feel free to ask.  We did this as an upgrade from Sunrise.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 11, 2018)

zerocylinders said:


> Any questions feel free to ask.



I assume that you are quoting a platinum unit.     Do you have point values for all of the units?


----------



## dayooper (Dec 11, 2018)

zerocylinders said:


> I haven't seen anyone else update this thread so thought I would add some specifics, as we just closed on the Platinum 2 bedroom / 3 bath with 28 foot pool  Specifics:
> 
> Developer price: 110k
> Points: 19200
> ...



Thanks for the update. Is this the standard 2 bedroom and can you explain the 28 foot pool?


----------



## zerocylinders (Dec 11, 2018)

The unit we purchased is coded as "2BL" and is 2,855 square feet, with a 28 foot infinity pool, ocean view, two master bedrooms (one is a lockout), jacuzzi tubs in bathroom.  You are correct that the numbers are for platinum season.  The other two bedroom coded as "2BP" is the penthouse and includes a smaller plunge pool on a roof deck. Interestingly, the 2BL and 2BP units are identical in points and cost, and nearly identical in size; and the 2BL unit owners can reserve home week in the 2BP unit (and vice versa).   

The only other unit that I have a quote for from Hilton was the studio "garden" unit "STP" 5,250 points (platinum), and the 1 bedroom "1BL" ocean view deluxe with pool 8,400 points (platinum).  I have the disclosure docs on CDROM I will pull them up to see if there is any additional information on the other units.

These are all brand new, under construction units, NOT refurbished Crane units.

Also worth mentioning is that the 3 bedroom units are sold out (we begged them to get us into one of those, but they were not available; may  be that additional 3 bedroom units could come up later as additional phases are built).  The 2BP units are also sold out.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Dec 12, 2018)

zerocylinders said:


> These are all brand new, under construction units, NOT refurbished Crane units.
> 
> Also worth mentioning is that the 3 bedroom units are sold out (we begged them to get us into one of those, but they were not available; may  be that additional 3 bedroom units could come up later as additional phases are built).  The 2BP units are also sold out.



Interesting that the 3-bdrm and 2BP units are already sold out.  I don't know how many were initially available, but it would seem to indicate a high-demand for this location, which would not surprise me.  Hopefully this will bode well for HGVC investing further in Barbados and elsewhere in the Caribbean.  That would definitely be a positive result for us.


----------



## jsparents (Jan 3, 2019)

Just got off the phone with HGVC and was told the point charts should be out in March and that it will be bookable via the internet. Of course, they could not confirm anything though.


----------



## holdaer (Mar 14, 2019)

In case anyone is interested, the point values are now posted to the HGVC at the Crane resort page:

https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c...tions-at-the-crane?mode=list&tab=points-chart


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 14, 2019)

I am excited about this addition. We will not be visiting regularly because it is not an easy trip from the west coast and the points are high. 

A suite with a private pool intrigues me for a special trip which we would splurge with the points.  However, the open season cash rates are too rich for me, which makes spending HGVC points worthwhile.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 14, 2019)

holdaer said:


> In case anyone is interested, the point values are now posted to the HGVC at the Crane resort page:
> 
> https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c...tions-at-the-crane?mode=list&tab=points-chart



Look at the open season rates! $16,000 for a week at an ocean front 3 bedroom penthouse (24,000 points). $5200 for a studio!


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 14, 2019)

I like how they added a week # calendar with the points chart.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 14, 2019)

Nice to finally see the charts, pricey as expected.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 14, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> I like how they added a week # calendar with the points chart.



I am hoping that they add all of the additional information that they have added to this resort to all of the other resorts.    That would be very helpful.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 14, 2019)

They have.  I’m looking right now.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 14, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> They have. I’m looking right now.



Yes, I now see that they have added for some of the resorts too but not all of them yet.     Hopefully they will add to all because I think that it does contain some helpful information.


----------



## jsparents (Mar 17, 2019)

https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c...tions-at-the-crane?mode=list&tab=points-chart


Point chart and open season rates posted.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 17, 2019)

Those are the highest open season rate I have ever seen.


----------



## Anthony Schmid (Mar 18, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Those are the highest open season rate I have ever seen.


I agree. It's ALOT cheaper just to book at THECRANE.COM 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## zerocylinders (May 30, 2019)

Update: I would strongly recommend that anyone thinking of buying The Crane wait a while.  There is almost NO availability.  We have a Platinum 2BR (the 19,200 unit).  After trying several times to book various weeks in 2020 and becoming somewhat exasperated, the HGVC representative told me that only 4 2BR units show up on his system, and only 1 2X (the other 19,200 unit which is interchangeable for home week purposes FYI).  I did not get numbers on the other units, but availability even of one bedrooms seems pretty limited (I can get that 9 months out since its not my home unit, but nothing was available in any platinum week either).  I am guessing that this means either: (1) construction is not complete (see below), and HGVC only has a few show units to sell (most of which are probably taken with marketing offers to try to sell), OR (2) the move into the Crane is much more limited than the offering documents suggested or maybe HGVC isn't getting the reaction it expected from buyers and has halted the project.  I have a call into the HGVC rep who sold us the unit to see if they can give us more info, but it is very strange that 9 months after they announced the units were available, I can't get a reservation for 2020.

I did nab a reservation in 2019, but I can't make it (I basically took the only week I could find with availability as soon as they told me the units were available).  My son will be taking it with some friends, so will have a trip report in a few weeks.  I am going to have him look around to see if there is construction going on actively also.  It will also be interesting to see if the unit he gets put into is in the newly constructed area of the Crane that HGVC purchased, or instead are just rehabbed units in the older Crane constructed buildings.  

Another reason to avoid purchasing until we know more is the maintenance fee (around $3,500 for my unit).  On a price per point that is actually pretty good, but you can currently rent a similar unit from the crane for about $2,200 per week so the Crane is not a good option for renting.  How similar those older units are to the new construction HGVC units I don't know - I am hoping that my son will report back that the new units are much nicer than the older Crane ones, but not sure at this point. 

Anyone with better information than me, please post!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 30, 2019)

@zerocylinders Thanks fot the update. Wouldn't you be able to book your home week at 12 months? Or are you referring to club reservatons only.


----------



## zerocylinders (May 30, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @zerocylinders Thanks fot the update. Wouldn't you be able to book your home week at 12 months? Or are you referring to club reservatons only.




That is the problem .. there is not availability even 11-12 months out.  The only dates that are currently available are exactly 12 months out and those will be gone in a few days from what I can tell.  There are just not enough units.  They either oversold the units they have built, or they are using them for maeketing.


----------



## californiarob (Jun 26, 2021)

So, Higher floor with a plunge pool and I would imagine a better view or ground floor infinity edge pool with everyone looking down from above? Decisions, decisions.... Still cant really grasp the roof top pool. Looking for images.....


----------

